# Selling old faithful - 1965 Miley Trailer



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Totally need pictures.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I want to see it too!!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's a photo of the old thing. lol

I was fully intended on finishing it's paint job years ago but as you can see, here we are, roof still not painted.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have a trailer to replace it?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Old Miley's go forever, ask a $1000, that one is in not so bad shape either.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes we also have a 3H slant we haul with primarily, which is why I was thinking about selling this one.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Yes we also have a 3H slant we haul with primarily, which is why I was thinking about selling this one.


Ok, in that case, I'm all for selling. Look in your area and see if there's anything comparable selling and price accordingly. I'd price it fairly and then wait til I got my price, if you aren't in a hurry.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A small, old, dented, in need of repainting trailer like that, I wouldn't expect to pay more than $600-$700 for it.

I paid $2,000 for my 1985 Tops but it's in pretty decent shape, plus it's huge. That truck is 6 ft tall and the bed is 8 ft long, just to put things into perspective.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, that's dirt cheap here SR, in my area, even a beat up, old, no wiring, rotten floor trailer goes for $800, as long as it looks fixable, it will sell. Your trailer would go for over $3000 here.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Same here, I have seen worse condition trailers go for the $1500-$2000 range. Granted they were a smidge newer, but still 70s or 80s models. Mine has a couple brand new tires on it as well, and even the two older tires still have a good amount of tread on them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yours looks like it has the bulldog hitch too Sorrel and all wiring, breakaways intact and working I assume? If it's road legal here, meaning it would pass a roadside DOT check, $1500 at least.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Here in the Midwest (rust belt!) trailers like this go for about $500 or less as even brand new trailers here show rust the 1st year you own them. Very frustrating as they use salt on the roads all winter so nothing lasts.

I'm sure yours would go quickly for $1000 in Oregon, here in the Midwest these trailers have had too many people messing around with them trying to fight the rust and keep them on the road-you just can't know for sure if they are safe and if the "fixes" were done by professionals or in someone's backyard!:sad:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep everything works on it wares. Hauling it out to a barn on wednesday to have someone look at it. They were worried their horses wouldn't fit - But I am not concerned, given that I have fit two QH/Shire crosses who stood 16.3hh each and WIDE - With no issues in it. lol. "Bigger on the inside" as any doctor who fan would say...


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I sold an old Stidham and got $900 within hours of posting it. You can always lower your price but you can't really raise it. Honestly, they don't build them like that anymore, newer steel trailers turn into rust buckets within a few years. 

Show the tread on the tires and emphasize the hitch, brakes and safety features. Show the floor, especially if it is super solid. Those are huge selling points. 

Maybe spray some white primer on the roof?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Sold for 1000 today to a good friend of mine. Thanks for the input guys!


----------

